# need help on selecting a tilt bed trailer.....



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all, as the title states, I am in the market for a new tilt bed trailer. I am looking for a 14,000-15,000lb capacity, even though my Takeuchi TL 130 and my Kobelco sr35 only weigh about 8,000 each (I only haul one at a time unless I break out the Kenworth with the big trailer). I have been looking at a Kaufmann tilt bed and it looks pretty good. It has a 22 foot bed, 6' fixed and 16' tilt. Does anyone here have experience with Kaufmann or any other brand. I have a traile that my dad bought back around 1992. Its a 12,000 lb trailer and has done me very well. But its starting to show a lot of wear and weak spots. I just had it in to have the brakes cleaned and make sure they work well for an upcoming trip to Terre Haute Ind. My self and a guy I work with are both looking for trailers, he is looking for a flat deck with ramps. What are you using and how has it held up for you?


----------



## 5speedpsd (Mar 28, 2011)

I have an 18 foot hudson flat deck, but a friend of mine has a cam tilt deck that is a great trailer. His is rated at 16500 I beleive with a 4 ft stationary and a 16 ft tilt. great trailer never had a problem but is heavier then all get out. I like using it when I move a wheeled skidsteer but thats about it. Not a big fan of the tilt decks because of their weight. I'd take a look at the cam trailers great trailers and built very well.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My neighbor and a friend who has a CAT 302.5 both have Belmont tilt decks. Neighbors' is about 7 years old and the other is about 5 years old. Both have held up beautifully. They use dexter ez lube axles. Neither has had any issues. Both are 14k trailers. Neighbor uses it move a 10k JLG. If I was looking I would buy a Belmont.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been using a Towmaster tilt(10,000 pound, 14' deck) for the last 6 years. It tows great but it is starting to get a little ragged(it's a '99 or '00) and was used in the winter a lot before I got it. I would like a 14,000 pound with the split deck tilt for extra carrying space.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Great, thanks guys. I am checking in to Cam, Hudosn, Belmont and Suretrac . Also found a Felling dealer near me too.
Does anyone have experience with Kaufmann.?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

kaufman just seems to be a cheap brand. here are some more options:

http://cornprotrailers.com/FlatbedTilt.html

http://www.bigtextrailers.com

http://pjtrailers.com/trailers.cfm

http://econolinetrailers.com/

http://www.talbertmfg.com/


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Check out Brute trailers. They mostly do goosenecks but they have some tag trailers that tilt.

http://www.brutetrailers.com/

Click on the left side link that goes to "specials and pintle" to see what they've built before.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Kaufman's are cheap for a reason. If you want a "cheap" trailer they will suit you just fine.

My buddie is a trailer manufacturer and does it right. After being around him I'm pretty particular with trailers and how they're built. I have a Speedloader power tilt trailer that's built quite well. It's long and heavy so it does bounce around some empty, especially if its level. Tilts the 22' deck with the push of a button, no matter the size of the load on it. It's a 12k trailer, 08 model IIRC. I've been thinking about having a new one built. If you're interested in mine let me know, or if you're interested in a custom trailer let me know. Just bear in mind we're talking good quality trailers in the $7k range new. I'd obviously want less for my used one.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Well.... perhaps I will do some more looking and comparing. I am too busy for the next few weeks to do much anyway. I made a list of trailer manufacturers that were mentioned, and I will check them out as soon as I can. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I use a 20' Doo-Little tilt bed to haul my sweeper around. It works really well so maybe that's another brand you could check out. Here's a pic of it in action:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice truck Camden


Saw a cam superline yesterday. 
I have one of there dumps and it's been great


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL, here's the speedloader in action. I can say it's had every bit of it's load capacity on it.....and I actually mainly used it for my Bobcat before I sold it. It sure has come in handy. I love this thing. But I have this sickness where I want new stuff all the time. That's why I'd sell it......but only after getting measurements and ideas from it to base the new one on


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you always have to pull the fenders to tilt?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No I only do that when its something wide. Makes it easier to squeeze by, especially when I'm solo. Its 84 between them so its plenty wide for most things.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

We'll I'm still looking, I have a Towmaster 12,000 , 14 foot tilt deck that I am trying out now. Nice trailer, but the deck is too short for my track loader and an attachment. May end up with an 18' Towmaster with ramps instead of a tilt.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

excav8ter;1327976 said:


> We'll I'm still looking, I have a Towmaster 12,000 , 14 foot tilt deck that I am trying out now. Nice trailer, but the deck is too short for my track loader and an attachment. May end up with an 18' Towmaster with ramps instead of a tilt.


Yeah, you do need that extra space for attachments. I think a 14' with an extra 4' flat deck would be perfect.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I can get the tilt bed towmaster for a VERY good price. But after pulling my mini excavator and my track loader on it I feel its too short to be perfect for me. The dealer by me is someone I have known and dealt with since the late 80's, I can get a brand new towmaster 12,000lb.trailer with an 18 foot deck and 6 foot ramps for $5,900 or he has one that he used for his own stuff and rented a few times that I can get for $4,500.

I have been looking at Kaufman trailers because they look OK in the pictures I have had them send me, I know they are a cheaper trailer, but the trailer I have been using for the last 19 years is a Mac-lander and its not as heavy duty as the Kaufman. I just don't want to buy a piece of crap either. I may just sit tight and save a few more shekels, so i can get the towmaster.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I liked the Towmasters. I worked for a company that had a couple of them. A couple things I didn't like was that they pulled like sh!t empty. I've also gotten lazy and wouldn't feel like dealing with the binders everytime I wanted to tilt it. Even then I remember guys forgetting them and backing up with them latched, or pulling off without re-latching them. I also didn't like the big lip around the whole deck. It made for a real pia when hauling pallets and stuff when we weren't hauling the machine.

Lastly, 6' ramps you say? Does that mean you've ditched the tilt idea?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I wouldn't say I've ditched the tilt bed idea. The regular towmaster with ramps, has a lower deck height than my current trailer. Lower deck height + longer ramps = easier loading in bad weather. A tilt is still in the cards, but a flat bed with ramps is looking better to me since they have changed so much in the past few years.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I would say go with Towmaster. In MN we have Towmaster, Felling and Redi-haul trailers all made here and we own at least one of each in a tilt bed as well as several regular trailers. The Towmasters are constructed way better than the other brands we own. One thing you will notice with Towmaster or Felling is that when being tilted both axles stay on the ground. I have never understood the trailers that raise the leading axle off of the ground. As far as towmaster having a rail around the outside, that is an add on at the factory or by someone else so that should not be an issue for you unless you want that rail. Last winter we purchased a T-14 with ramps and is a very solid unit. Not sure about the bad towing when empty comment above as we have 7 of their trailers and I have never experienced any problems. When we buy new trailers we will buy nothing but Towmaster now. I would put Felling next in line as long as you buy the beefier models. Trailers are a regional thing with lots of different manufacturers but around this area Towmasters are the best.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Well.... I finally decided to place my order for a new trailer. I ordered a Towmaster TC12D. Last fall I put off buying the trailer so I could by my Ebling, now it's time to get the trailer bought.


----------

